# Hedgie ate some odd things...should I be worried?



## Bilbobird (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm babysitting a hedgehog for a year (his owner is studying abroad). He finally is getting used to his new home so I let him run around a little. He nibbled a little on a peace lily leaf, which I know is bad for cats and dogs so I pulled him away right away. Then, he got into some spilled cat litter in the bathroom (a clay/cedar mixture). He anointed himself after eating that! Then, in the kitchen, he found an old coffee bean and, well, down the hatch! I put him back in his bin and he ate some bites of kibble and went to sleep. Should I be worried?


----------



## JustOnePost (Dec 27, 2011)

I would keep a close eye on him for any changes in behavior and examine for stool for constipation or any strange stool signs.

As for advise it sounds like you need to set a safe space for bonding time, have a hedgehog bag for lap bonding time and if you want play time get a kiddie pool with some of their things in it (supervised).

Hedgehogs need supervision at all times as they are curious creatures and prey animals they will follow their instincts and seek hiding places such as under the cabinets, oven, or refrigerator quickly.

Coming here will help you greatly in your hedgie-sitting venture


----------



## Bilbobird (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks! This is also kind of a test for us. If all goes well at the end of the year, we may grab our own hog! This was the first time that he actually walked around on the floor, so I wanted to see what he would do...Obviously will do it better next time! I was referred to this site by his owner and I have to say its been helpful so far!


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

the leaves on the peace lily are not the toxic part, so don't worry about that. And unless he ate A LOT of kitty litter, I wouldn't worry too much about that either. And a single coffee bean shouldn't be a problem, but I would still keep an eye on him.


----------

